
Why Do Selenium Tests Fail?: Top Reasons - lavanya_c
https://testsigma.com/blog/why-do-selenium-tests-fail-top-reasons-testsigma/
======
LandR
We had issues with MS coded-ui tests failing, found them so unreliable.

It was a problem too as the tests themselves would take at least an hour to
run, and then to have a test fail after an hour and the solution was just to
rerun the suite.

Often times it was coded-ui failing to find a control which was definitely on
the screen. Selenium may be better but I thought coded-ui was effort >>>
reward.

